# Silken :)



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

So ... most of you probably know.. my original thread was hi-jacked... and took a turn for the worse...

I would like to discuss this breeder.

I have some concerns here, particularly:

-Age of some of the breeding dogs
-Number of litters
-Lack of anything to prove the quality of the dogs
-The miniature poodle, Grady, being bred….


what are everyone's thoughts?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ok, I'll bite.


From what *I* have seen and researched, Silken appears to be breeding primarily for colour and not so much for anything else. 

BUT in saying that, if all I wanted was a pretty poodle and I didn't want to go the rescue route, then certainly Silken is a much MUCH better breeder than most BYBs as she does do a fair amount of testing (ie more than most BYBs who do NONE)! She does raise her dogs well etc too, so while I personally wouldn't be wanting a dog from a breeder that [appears to] focus on colour they are not a terrible breeder and are more of what I consider a BYB. Better than most BYBs, definitely not a puppy mill, nor as bad as a stupid bloody pet shop.

There's certainly room for improvement though IMO.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with both of you guys.

Far from a BYB, but not what I would consider a great breeder. 
I would love to see some kind of title on at least one dog. I'd like to see improved tail sets. Some of the tail sets on Dugan's kids are LOW!! I'd like to see tighter feet too. I would not breed a mini to a standard, and certainly not Grady to Rosie.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I think everyone is avoiding this thread, lol.

Since Locket brought it up, I'm curious, where should the tails sit, and what would tighter feet be?

If this is off-topic, feel free not to answer!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i can't answer tail set LOL 

As you know i just got my puppy from Silken. I love Phantom poodles. I had on the whole crossed them off my list as a possibility. There is one breeder in the US (who bred my pups dad) who at the time i had on my 'not a bad breeder' list for phantoms. But no litters coming up... 

I also was looking at a pup from one of the best kennels in canada. color would have been black or cream. 

It took me a while to decide which i wanted. First off- if i felt Lori/Silken was a bad kennel i would have never even glanced at that litter a second time. Does Lori do everything i'd like her to? no. Do i put her in the 'bad' breeder list? no. She does do testing on her dogs. Though not always to the standard i would expect from a great breeder. Is she the same level of breeder as the other litter i was looking at? no. 

However what i did feel is that 
1- Silken breeds healthy dogs
2- Silken stands behind their dogs
3- Silken takes VERY good care of their dogs
4- Lori is an honest person who is great to deal with. 
5- i felt i would be getting my dream color in a healthy dog with a good gaurentee and a lifetime of support from Lori. 

i felt that she had good enough breeding practices for me to feel fine supporting her with my money for this dog. If she hadn't- i would not have gotten a puppy from Silken. 

That said i do hope that Lori takes the jump from being a ok/good breeder towards more of a very good breeder. i would like to see her change a few things- and she knows that- ages of males used in breeding and OFA final's on joints.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Spencer said:


> I think everyone is avoiding this thread, lol.
> 
> Since Locket brought it up, I'm curious, where should the tails sit, and what would tighter feet be?
> 
> If this is off-topic, feel free not to answer!


The tail should be at 12 o clock or 1 o clock

Illustrated Breed Standard Page 15


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> The tail should be at 12 o clock or 1 o clock
> 
> Illustrated Breed Standard Page 15


I don't want to comment on this thread. I am just saying thank you for the link to the tail set. Prior to checking this out I really didn't understand the tailset thing


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> The tail should be at 12 o clock or 1 o clock
> 
> Illustrated Breed Standard Page 15


Great resource! Thanks for the link.

I'm trying to find good picture examples of tight feet. Tight feet are often referred to as 'cat feet'. 

adorable dog, terrible flat/loose feet


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

holy cow those are bad feet! 

not the best for view but good feet (well better then above- Cdrake got a pic of Great feet?)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I notice that the ones with the good feet almost look like they are standing on their tippy toes.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Locket said:


> Great resource! Thanks for the link.
> 
> I'm trying to find good picture examples of tight feet. Tight feet are often referred to as 'cat feet'.
> 
> adorable dog, terrible flat/loose feet


Well cat feet are still not desired, It says feet must be oval and well arched check out page 18  

IMO cat feet are ugly on a poodle most poodles I have seen with cat feet have straight pasterns which I think makes the dog look stiff


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh yes, sorry. Not cat feet, just.. cat-like. I love nice feet.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

neVar said:


> i can't answer tail set LOL
> 
> As you know i just got my puppy from Silken. I love Phantom poodles. I had on the whole crossed them off my list as a possibility. There is one breeder in the US (who bred my pups dad) who at the time i had on my 'not a bad breeder' list for phantoms. But no litters coming up...
> 
> ...


Nevar, I think yours is a really fair and accurate assessment. It's nice to hear from someone with a Silken puppy, and I know there are others on this board who are very happy with their pups. I would agree with what you have to say. If someone really wants a red or phantom poodle as a pet, they could do worse than Silken. But she could certainly improve both the conformation of some of her breeding stock as well as tighten up a few questionable breeding practices, in particular the age at which she is using her studs. I also think breeding the mini Grady to one of her girls is going to produce some questionable puppies.

As for questions about the mini stud, he is out of the Poodle Puddle. I know this because both Silken and Poodle Puddle advertise on our local Kijiji and when I was looking for a parti mini, I came across Poodle Puddle. Grady's photo appears part way down the home page: The Poodle Puddle - Home


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm told Paris has nice feet....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Paris has nice everything.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I was told Enzo's feet where not that great But IMO they look oval to me I think the person who mention it to me was just use to seeing cat feet lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Low tail set vs High tail set 

High tail set for this breed 









Low tail set for this breed


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaaaaawwweeee... baby-Enzo !!!! 

How cute is that :beauty:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Aaaaaawwweeee... baby-Enzo !!!!
> 
> How cute is that :beauty:


Very!!


----------

